# Replacement acrylic roof panels



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anybody had any experience of replacing a large acrylic roof panel ?

The panel on my Swift Voyager now has a nasty crack that is fortunately outside of the sealed area when the vent is closed so doesn't leak, however it's only a matter of time !

It happened while the van was on loan to someone who hadn't used the roof panel before and didn't realize there were two intermediate catches as well as the winding mechanism.

It's one of the very large window panels approx 1.2m x 600mm


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

This company might be worth talking too, although I imagine getting a replacement made could be expensive. However might be better acting now before the existing one becomes unusable as a pattern.

http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/

I assume you have had no joy with the maker of your van or breakers ?

Davy


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks Davy

I'm waiting for Swift to respond, just thought I'd ask the forum on the off chance. I'm sure it won't be cheap (it's a big piece of mounded acrylic) and I'm hoping that they've used the same item on a number of vehicles so they still make them or have a stock available.

I'll post back on here once I hear back from them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk/ are very good and do caravan windows, but they will need to have the item to copy it, unless they have done one before and kept the mold. bit of a trails from Nuneaton though.


----------

